# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te krijoni nje Boot CD te Windows 2000, XP, 2003

## Eagle

Fillimisht krijo dy directory le te themi nen directorine c:\work une krijova 
1.	c:\work\bootable cd
2.	c:\work\server2003

Tani ne server2003 do te kopjosh te tere cd qe permban server 2003 por qe nuk ben boot.
Nen directorine bootable cd do te besh copy skedarin Microsoft Corporation.img qe une po e dergoj te zipuar. Eshte fare i vogel rreth 2 kb.

Pasi te besh kete je gati te fillosh te besh nje boot cd per win2003.

Hap programin Nero Burnning ROM zgjidh opcionin CD-ROM (boot) dhe ndiq figurat me poshte sipas rradhes :

----------


## Eagle

Ndiq pamjet me kujdes

----------


## Eagle

Pamja nr 2

----------


## Eagle

picture nr 3

----------


## Eagle

Pictire nr 4

----------


## Eagle

Picture nr 5

----------


## Eagle

Picture nr 6

----------


## Eagle

Ketu ne opcionin Burn do te clickesh butonin new dhe do te hapet kjo dritare :

Picture nr 7

----------


## Eagle

Shko tek c:\work\Server2003 dhe pasi te kesh selektuar te gjithe skedaret bej nje click me te djathten dhe copy pastaj shko ne kolonen e pare perseri klik me te djathten dhe paste . Do te jesh ne figuren me poshte :
Picture nr 8

----------


## Eagle

Tani te mbetet vetem te klikesh te 9 nga ikonat qe jane (tregon nje disk me nje shkrepse te ndezur) do te kalosh ne figuren 
Picture nr 9

----------


## Eagle

Fut nje cd te re ne ne burner dhe click butonin burn .
Pasi te mbaroje procesi ju keni nje Bootable CD te windows 2003 Server .

 Urime .

----------


## programuesi

pershendetje eagle
shiko une kam dy programe java dhe kawa dhe desha qe ti zbrisja ne nje cd ne menyre qe kur te shkoj ne ndonje kompjuter tjeter ti ve ne pune programet e javes pa i bere instalim javes dhe as interface-it (kawa). dmth cdo program qe ta kem ne java te arrij qe te punoj me to nepermjet cd. nqs ke ndonje ide mund te me ndihmosh.
pershendetje

----------

